# Any videos to show the speed of Amazon Prime and Youtube apps?



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Are there any videos that show the speed of the Amazon Prime and Youtube apps on the new Edge?

I've been using a Roamio Pro for many years now but it takes absolutely forever to open Youtube and navigation is so slow it's basically unusable. Amazon Prime is also extremely slow navigating through the shows/menus.

I skipped the Bolt but I'm hoping the Edge would be dramatically faster? (I'm hesitant to buy it because of the forced advertisements but I'm still curious on the speed differences)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

sofakng said:


> Are there any videos that show the speed of the Amazon Prime and Youtube apps on the new Edge?
> 
> I've been using a Roamio Pro for many years now but it takes absolutely forever to open Youtube and navigation is so slow it's basically unusable. Amazon Prime is also extremely slow navigating through the shows/menus.
> 
> I skipped the Bolt but I'm hoping the Edge would be dramatically faster? (I'm hesitant to buy it because of the forced advertisements but I'm still curious on the speed differences)


Well considering the Bolt Ran circles around the Roamio i would think you be ok


----------



## droobie (Nov 14, 2002)

I can't speak to the Youtube or Prime app because I haven't used them yet, but my HBO GO app was pretty damned slow on my Roamio Plus, and it's quick on the Edge. Similarly when I used my brother's Bolt a bit ago, it was fast there too.

One of the biggest offenders for me on the Roamio was the EPIX app, which was basically unusable (very laggy UI). It seems to be quite usable on the Edge.

In all cases, the video playback was fine for me, it was just the navigation was horrible on some apps. The time between pressing the button and actually moving on the screen was very long on the Roamio.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Apps were basically twice as fast on Bolt (over Roamio). Edge is only about 25% faster than Bolt so it's not dramatic but still a big difference over Roamio.


----------



## Counselor Culp (Oct 23, 2019)

I have a Roamio Pro and now Edge. I don't have a video but the difference is tremendous. Apps are usable. Browsing recordings are quick. Even playing and browsing from my other TiVo is quick.


----------

